# Shop vac smells burn



## wangjue

My shop vac smell burn and stop after about half minute running. This happened after emptied all the dust and cleaned the filter, any idea what happened and how to fix?


----------



## mdntrdr

If it smells like burnt electrical, it's new motor time. :smile:


----------



## wangjue

mdntrdr said:


> If it smells like burnt electrical, it's new motor time. :smile:


New motor or new vac?


----------



## mdntrdr

wangjue said:


> New motor or new vac?


I've upgraded to larger motors on smaller vacs before.

If you stay with the same brand, they normally fit. :smile:


----------



## wangjue

mdntrdr said:


> I've upgraded to larger motors on smaller vacs before.
> 
> If you stay with the same brand, they normally fit. :smile:


mine is a Ridgid one, do you know where can I buy motor for it?


----------



## mdntrdr

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ridgid-parts-c-7929.html?gclid=CjkKEQjw5LWcBRCeh8uUlqqluN4BEiQAfr64cK6FFZKLmyw5LuJ102gHXvT0VhA15CG1Y_tCo_FwkbHw_wcB :smile:


----------



## jschaben

wangjue said:


> My shop vac smell burn and stop after about half minute running. This happened after emptied all the dust and cleaned the filter, any idea what happened and how to fix?


You got the "how to fix" part covered.... replace the motor.
The "what happened part" is that it was likely run with the filter plugged. Shop vacs use the air being pulled through the machine to keep the motor cool. A plugged filter, clogged or kinked hose or anything else significantly stopping the air flow will cause the issue. It can also happen very quickly... under 5 minutes according to the guy on the Shop-Vac help line I called when it happened to me:laughing:


----------



## Trav

These motors run on smoke. When you let the smoke out it won't work anymore.


----------



## Brian T.

Yeah, the motor is crapped up with dust. Toast. Needs an overhaul = haul it out to the back fence and throw it over.

I have found that the "plaster dust fines" type of bag has been wonderful.
I run a Harman PP38+ wood pellet stove for winter heating. 5 tons/winter for years and you will soon learn what the best bag is.


----------



## wangjue

jschaben said:


> You got the "how to fix" part covered.... replace the motor. The "what happened part" is that it was likely run with the filter plugged. Shop vacs use the air being pulled through the machine to keep the motor cool. A plugged filter, clogged or kinked hose or anything else significantly stopping the air flow will cause the issue. It can also happen very quickly... under 5 minutes according to the guy on the Shop-Vac help line I called when it happened to me:laughing:


The question is why this is happen after I cleaned the vac and the filter?


----------



## jschaben

wangjue said:


> The question is why this is happen after I cleaned the vac and the filter?


I'm suspecting, have no way of knowing of course, that it burned out before you changed the bag and cleaned the filter... What prompted you to perform those actions??


----------



## wangjue

jschaben said:


> I'm suspecting, have no way of knowing of course, that it burned out before you changed the bag and cleaned the filter... What prompted you to perform those actions??


I bought a new filter, the issue is gone, and no smell burn any more. I think the reason is the old filter clogged, but was lose, after I clean the vac and put the filter on again, it started burn.


----------



## jschaben

wangjue said:


> I bought a new filter, the issue is gone, and no smell burn any more. I think the reason is the old filter clogged, but was lose, after I clean the vac and put the filter on again, it started burn.


As long as it worked you should be good to go. If the old filter was loose, you may have gotten some sawdust in there which is what you smelled.. I'd say you were lucky but good on ya for getting it going.:thumbsup:


----------

